# Jerry Spinneli still an existence, anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, I'm gonna be really shameful to admit this, but besides reading fantasy all day, I also have a kiddish taste for Jerry Spinelli, an author who writes books for kids basically.   

Now, before you start shouting at me for doing such a thing, I believe that Jerry Spinelli, despite his simple writing style, deserves a little recognition. I mean, the guy wrote some good, simple books.

Such as *Wringer*.

That book about that young boy, brough a little pleasure to me. It was great for a kid book, and had won the Newbury award. Sadly though, it didn't get as much recognition as it should have deserved. Sure it was not hard or complexing like fantasy, but it had depth. In fact, its main focus was the depth in the character, trying to overcome his fears and shame of carrying a pet pigeon. Palmer is a boy, trying his hardest to survive through the hatred of his gang friends, that despise birds and wants to wring their necks. Alright, I've just spoken up an overly boring summary, but I suggest you read the book, before saying I'm stupid. But, maybe I am stupid... :cry: 

I don't know, something about Wringer just blew me away. All I know, is that it was a great book and that Jerry Spinelli is an awesome author who is able to attract a young readers (kids) attention at reading a book. 

Well, I guess that's all I had to say. But before I sign off, I also have read Bud, Not Buddy by Christopher Paul Curtis, and that too was a greally awesome book.

Alright, time for me to leave. But really, do you feel that Jerry Spinelli is a pretty good author? Even if he is meant for writing for little kids? :?


----------



## Tyson (Oct 22, 2004)

He did in fact write some good books I will agree. In fact at my school last year they assigned my brother to read Star Girl I have read it already and that is an eccentric book very random. I liked it in an odd way but it wasn't bad and nor is he. What are other books he has written I am forgetting I think I have read more.
Tyson


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, Jake...remember Maniac Magee? That was a great book wasn't it? Yeesh, I almost felt like crying for the poor kid.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 22, 2004)

I read only part of that when I was younger and I don't know for sure if I finished but it was alright if I rember correctly.


----------

